

html2canvas - coderdude
http://html2canvas.hertzen.com/

======
csixty4
This was incredibly helpful to our team about a month ago when a client wanted
people to be able to email the art project they built on their site, including
the state of multiple canvasses. The library was really easy to use and the
output was way better than I expected.

------
cnp
This utility REALLY saved our asses a few days ago. A++++

